# Grizzly 450



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anybody know the valve clearence on the 07 Grizzly 450? Thanks guys and gals.

TOT


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

06 manual says...

7.Check:​​​​​Valve clearance
Out of specification → Adjust.
*****************************************************​
*Checking steps:​*​​​​Turn the crankshaft counterclockwise with a
wrench.​
​​​​Align the “T” mark 1 on the rotor with the
stationary pointer 2 on the crankcase cover.
When the “T” mark is aligned with the
stationary pointer, the piston is at the Top
Dead Center (T.D.C.).​
*NOTE:​*​​​​When the piston is at the Top Dead Center
(T.D.C.) on the compression stroke, there
should be clearance between the valve stem
tips and their respective rocker arm adjusting
screws.​
​​​​If there is no clearance, rotate the crankshaft
counterclockwise one turn.​
​​​​Measure the valve clearance using a feeler
gauge 3.
*****************************************************​
*Valve clearance (cold):
Intake:
0.06 ~ 0.10 mm
(0.0024 ~ 0.0039 in)
Exhaust:
0.16 ~ 0.20 mm​(0.0063 ~ 0.0079 in)
*


----------



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you so very much, maybe I can get it finished this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

hope it helps..


----------

